# Stanza ereader doesn't work with iOS5



## Lynn Mixon (Jan 2, 2011)

I just found out the hard way that iOS5 kills Stanza. That hurts as it is my primary ebook reader for my own content. That's going to have an impact on Smashwords, since they have that download to Stanza button on the book page. 

Does anyone else have other ereaders that connect to Calibre and are any good? I want to be able to read my own content and I'm not sure how to proceed.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Lynn Mixon said:


> I just found out the hard way that iOS5 kills Stanza. That hurts as it is my primary ebook reader for my own content. That's going to have an impact on Smashwords, since they have that download to Stanza button on the book page.


Well, no, actually IOS5 didn't kill Stanza, Amazon did. Amazon bought it and given that they had the beta IOS5 for devs well before it was released specifically so they could update it, they didn't. Stanza was a *fantastic* app so why would they update it when they have their Kindle app? They effectively killed that competition.

*sniff sniff* I loved that app. AFIK, it was the only one that worked with Calibre. Hopefully a developer will fill the void.


----------



## Lynn Mixon (Jan 2, 2011)

I found an app called MegaReader that does link up with Calibre. It's a $1.99 app. I'm just starting to try it out, and I'm not as happy with how it looks, but it seems to do most of what I want. Sigh. I miss Stanza.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Lynn Mixon said:


> I found an app called MegaReader that does link up with Calibre. It's a $1.99 app. I'm just starting to try it out, and I'm not as happy with how it looks, but it seems to do most of what I want. Sigh. I miss Stanza.


Oooh, please do come back with a review!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Why not use iBooks? It works with Calibre and Smashwords and is, in my opinion, an excellent reading app.


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

They killed Stanza? You bastards!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I use Stanza on my iPod touch when I get a book that isn't from Amazon. I may get an iPhone soon, I was assuming I could do the same thing on that. I'm miffed.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Download Bluefire—works great!


----------



## readingbug (Oct 17, 2011)

I found ShuBook. It's a free and good enough replacement for Stanza for me. It works great on iOS5. It has most of the Stanza features that I need and even has some nice ones that Stanza doesn't have. 
http://www.ambibma.com/en/shubook.html


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hence why I have not upgraded to iOS 5 yet.  I really don't want to lose Stanza and I don't think the new features of 5 outweigh having my entire library available via Stanza/Calibre.  Will wait it out to see what else becomes available.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I picked up the Megareader Lite app last night, and it does link right up to my Calibre library wirelessly.  Worked beautifully.  Now I have to decide whether to spring for that massive $1.99   for the regular app (can't download with the Lite app, just browse).  My big issue with iBooks is that there's no night mode.  The Calibre "catalog" connection within the app itself really appeals to me, now that I know how it works, so I'll probably buy the full app.  I like all the options for customization, and apparently they're working on making it as Stanza-like as possible.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Meemo said:


> My big issue with iBooks is that there's no night mode.


I have my iPad set up where when I hit the home button 3 times in a row it changes the display to White on Black. I find that it works effortlessly for reading at night in bed.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I have my iPad set up where when I hit the home button 3 times in a row it changes the display to White on Black. I find that it works effortlessly for reading at night in bed.


I've seen that before, need to check it out. I'm more likely to read on my iPhone than my iPad - well, now I'm more likely to read on my Nook Color, and I have a Fire coming (will decide which of those 7" reader/tablets wins). The iPad screen is just a tad too big for me, but if I were reading a book that's picture-heavy I'd use the iPad. Nice for cookbooks too. But I do need to figure out how to configure that night-mode thing.

ETA: Finally figured out that it was already set up that way - who knew?!? Clearly not me!  Still really like the Calibre catalog right within the app, though.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I've seen that before, need to check it out. I'm more likely to read on my iPhone than my iPad - well, now I'm more likely to read on my Nook Color, and I have a Fire coming (will decide which of those 7" reader/tablets wins). The iPad screen is just a tad too big for me, but if I were reading a book that's picture-heavy I'd use the iPad. Nice for cookbooks too. But I do need to figure out how to configure that night-mode thing.


I used to read at night on my Nook Color also, but then my teenage daughter discovered how much SHE enjoyed reading on my Nook Color so I let her have it thinking that I would probably buy myself either the Kindle Fire or the Nook Color 2. My iPod touch is second generation so I can't use the triple home key press to put it in night mode. 
The way to put the iPad and probably your iPhone also, in triple key home night mode is to go to Settings/General/Accessibility/Triple-click Home and select White/Black.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Stanza has been updated for iOS5 (but unfortunately, this is the final update for Stanza.)


----------



## Richard Justin (Mar 27, 2011)

Be aware that the Stanza update kills compatibility with iOS 4.  If you haven't upgraded to iOS 5 (which you really should, if you have a compatible device), do NOT update Stanza.


----------

